# If possible which superhero/mutant powers will you choose



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok the rules are simple. Choose the superhero and comment why it's better than the others. But beware, along with the powers, you'll get that particular superhero's weakness too. 
I choose batman.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2014)

you picked one who has no superhero / mutant powers ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

and you didn't mention why you chose him?


----------



## srkmish (Jun 11, 2014)

Only one and this has been my unchanged choice since childhood - to be invisible. I would be absolutely happy having no human contact and living amidst nature and traversing the whole beautiful earth freely in flights and trains  . This is my highest dream. The only misery in life is society and human ego.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> and you didn't mention why you chose him?



Well batman has a file which contains every superheroes weakness and how to stop them. So basically batman can kick anyone's a$$  

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> Only one and this has been my unchanged choice since childhood - to be invisible. I would be absolutely happy having no human contact and living amidst nature and traversing the whole beautiful earth freely in flights and trains  . This is my highest dream. The only misery in life is society and human ego.



You don't need any superpowers for that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

Spiderman. Super fast reflexes, sticky hands.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ability to teleport anywhere i want. Just like in the movie 'jumper' 



harshilsharma63 said:


> Spiderman. Super fast reflexes, sticky hands.



I get those superpowers everynight  if u know what i mean


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hulk. the tremendous source of power.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 11, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> I get those superpowers everynight  if u know what i mean



Every night??    Dude you're already a superhero. Go save the world


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Every night??    Dude you're already a superhero. Go save the world


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 11, 2014)

either Superman ( pretty obvious   )
or Green Lantern(  In brightest day... in blackest night, no evil shall escape my sight! Let those who worship evil's might, beware my power -- Green Lantern's light! )


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2014)

1.Azazel (Teleportation)
2.Flash (Time manipulation)
3.J'onn j'onzz (no explanation's needed).


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Hulk. the tremendous source of power.


hulk is cool because when hulk anger hulk dont care who he bashing


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hulk is cool because when hulk anger hulk dont care who he bashing



that is his weakness


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

TOAA or Kami Tenchi, duh -_-

- - - Updated - - -



Harsh Pranami said:


> Well batman has a file which contains every superheroes weakness and how to stop them. *So basically batman can kick anyone's a$$ *



still gets beaten by a de-powered Superman while having years of prep and Kryptonite not to mention he gets beaten the first time against most peak humans too  and then comes up with a strategy to fight them.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 12, 2014)

Flash, Sheldon is fan of Flash. Sheldon is never wrong. you LOSE.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2014)

Hiro Nakamura.. cause he's a Hero!


----------



## rish1 (Jun 12, 2014)

in terms of Raw power

a combo of 


Night Crawler + Jean Grey


K.O !!!

Game Over


overall - Professor Xavier's powers

try to beat that if you can


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2014)

snackman
*www.geekation.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ZYxXM.gif


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 12, 2014)

^lol..snackman rockz !!  

I forgot about the saiyans .. I think gohan would be perfect !


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Only one and this has been my unchanged choice since childhood - *to be invisible*



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3LngtBxf4Q

Someone shares your views


----------



## rish1 (Jun 12, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> ^lol..snackman rockz !!
> 
> I forgot about the saiyans .. I think gohan would be perfect !



nahh for me ,  not gohan , if it has to be its none other than goku.. 

others don't have the will to keep improving and going to the next level just for the fun of it..

even vegeta is no 2 because his only aim is to 1 up goku...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> I get those superpowers everynight  if u know what i mean


Ya..i know what u mean u r a real Super Hero bcoz u have the powerful 'Hulk hands' to make them sticky


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2014)

I want to become like HULK.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 12, 2014)

Professor Xavier's powers for sure, getting laid will be easy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Professor Xavier's powers for sure, getting laid will be easy.



except, currently he's paralysed below the belt


----------



## ratul (Jun 12, 2014)

Goku with invisibility powers...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 12, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Professor Xavier's powers for sure, getting laid will be easy.



How on earth? You'll be crippled in both legs. See first post.

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> I want to become like HULK.



Morphine shot and you'll never transform into hulk. Morphine slows the heartbeat. 

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> in terms of Raw power
> 
> a combo of
> 
> ...



My batman's mask will be made from the same material that magneto uses in his hat.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 12, 2014)

silver surfer's power cosmic..........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> silver surfer's power cosmic..........



compare him with TOAA 

PS: Thanos with IG and Galactus with UN would be good too.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> compare him with *TOAA*
> 
> PS: Thanos with *IG* and Galactus with *UN* would be good too.



what are the things in bold..........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2014)

TOAA:The One Above All(one top most god of marvel universe),The One Above All(leader of Celestials)
IG:Infinity Gauntlet(this will be the reason for Thanos as the last villain in last Avengers movie in coming few years)
UN:Ultimate Nullifier


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> except, currently he's paralysed below the belt



i said his powers, in my perfect universe i dont have his weakness.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 13, 2014)

I would like the ripple power from JoJo's bizarre adventure.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Jun 27, 2014)

well, if its "only one" superhero, den i wud choose Jean Grey anytime..
Jean Grey possessed telepathic powers enabling her to read minds, project her thoughts into the minds of others, initiate astral travel, and mentally stun opponents with pure psionic force, among other talents. She also possessed telekinesis, allowing her to levitate and manipulate objects and others, generate force fields, fly, and stimulate heat molecules to generate concussive blasts.Her powers were magnified to near-infinite levels while she served as an avatar for the cosmic Phoenix Force. She was able to manipulate matter and energy on a molecular scale, although this varied on the Force's status and how much power it chose to allocate to her.
rem, she evn killed prof X ? she is the only grade 3 mutant I think.. love her mannnnn...


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2014)

Pratik Pawar said:


> well, if its "only one" superhero, den i wud choose Jean Grey anytime..
> Jean Grey possessed telepathic powers enabling her to read minds, project her thoughts into the minds of others, initiate astral travel, and mentally stun opponents with pure psionic force, among other talents. She also possessed telekinesis, allowing her to levitate and manipulate objects and others, generate force fields, fly, and stimulate heat molecules to generate concussive blasts.Her powers were magnified to near-infinite levels while she served as an avatar for the cosmic Phoenix Force. She was able to manipulate matter and energy on a molecular scale, although this varied on the Force's status and how much power it chose to allocate to her.
> rem, she evn killed prof X ? she is the only grade 3 mutant I think.. love her mannnnn...


Omega level mutant, the apex predator of all the mutants.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 28, 2014)

I would love to have Spongebob's powers. You know, lighting a camp fire at the bottom of the ocean...swimming in a "swimming pool" in the sea...and having Patrick as my sidekick (EPIC).. i dont think any fancy pansy super hero can do that. 

Blow up galaxies? pffttt like 100+ superheroes can(or claim) to do that. Its so 1960s superpower...
*....but no power in any universe can match the power of DEFYING LOGIC, and this is where Spongebob rules!!*
Superman shoots heat rays from his eyes, Spongebob just grabs it, turns it into a light-saber and cuts Superman in half, cuz screw Logic


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I would love to have Spongebob's powers. You know, lighting a camp fire at the bottom of the ocean...swimming in a "swimming pool" in the sea...and having Patrick as my sidekick (EPIC).. i dont think any fancy pansy super hero can do that.


*2.bp.blogspot.com/-n9BgtqBYVvM/T6mjXLD0Q6I/AAAAAAAABGo/fomwp7fHvQs/s200/aquaman_21936.jpg


----------



## anushka123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, I'll choose Superman. I have seen in Movies that superman has lots of unbelievable power as an example: he can fly very easily, he can destroy anything using eyes, he can lift anything using hand and so on.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 31, 2014)

Time travel (So that every time I make a mistake I can go back to a time period before making that mistake and  make a better future for myself and the world)


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Time travel (So that every time I make a mistake I can go back to a time period before making that mistake and  make a better future for myself and the world)


If you time travel to the past, won't you find your past self which will create more chaos to that timeline thereby affecting your current timeline, and maybe future too?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> Omega level mutant, the apex predator of all the mutants.


You Died. Wolverine (badASS)

- - - Updated - - -

Santa Claus( the TOAA of Marvel, google it) 
OTher than that Wolverine(Adamantium skeleton and claws <3, and the healing power too) 
And dont forget Quick Silver( the most awesome and the coolest mutant ever!)

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> If you time travel to the past, won't you find your past self which will create more chaos to that timeline thereby affecting your current timeline, and maybe future too?


Dont worry its a PARADOX!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> If you time travel to the past, won't you find your past self which will create more chaos to that timeline thereby affecting your current timeline, and maybe future too?



^I'll merge with my earlier self (as in submerge my previous consciousness with the consciousness of my present and future consciousness)


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2015)

Good Old thread.

I'm liking a Shapeshifter (like Mystic) or a Time Traveler or as simple as a Instant teleport.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2015)

I want to be able to clone myself like Meepo/Zed to do all my work for me 

Effect must be temporary otherwise the clone might try to kill me


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2015)

no one mentioned Dr. Manhattan
He can teleport himself and others 
He can make anything, like a demiurge
He is omniscient, he knows the possible futures, present and past except for some rare times 
He can make multiple copies of himself

And Nightcrawler, Azazel and other teleporters have can cover for many other superpowers like flight, invisibility, running really fast...


----------

